
'Hire me' billboard leads to job for 22-year-old - kirpekar
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47343468/ns/business-careers/t/hire-me-billboard-leads-job--year-old/#.T6q7x-tYuYQ
======
ColinWright
The page you point to says:

    
    
        Read the original story at KARE11.com
    

That links here: [http://www.kare11.com/news/article/975543/396/Man-who-put-
re...](http://www.kare11.com/news/article/975543/396/Man-who-put-resume-on-
billboard-gets-a-job)

Why not point to the actual source as the guidelines say? You've been on HN
long enough to know about the guidelines, so I'm curious as to why you've lunk
to the one you have.

Further, the original says:

    
    
        Copyright 2012 KARE. All rights reserved.
        This material may not be published, broadcast,
        rewritten or redistributed.

